# New to this - asking for help



## matt88 (Oct 8, 2018)

I've learned over the years that starting with the cheapest model of anything is usually a mistake, starting with something middle of the road leaves you with something worth the effort and will hold its value better.

If I could be so bold I would like to ask for some advice . I don't really want to do a ton of research because I know it's already been done here by so many others. I'd like provide some criteria and ask for your opinion - please.

1) I'd like something pretty good, not junk and not super high end.

2) Enjoyable to shoot and could take squirrels and cotton tails.

3) Something that's common enough that replacement parts are easily found

4) I'm not interested in making it myself.

5) It should be good for newbies who are learning the ropes, learning how to shoot and learning how to be accurate

6) Available in Canada

I really appreciate your advice and I hope you don't find my straightforward approach too abrasive.

Have an awesome day,

Matt


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Hiya Matt I'd honestly say go for something from pocket predator- scorpion, top shot, 
Simple shot- scout is a good starter or wasp slingshots- delta wing is awesome 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Check with our vendors, Simple Shot and Pocket Predator. They both make very affordable, yet very good shooters.

From Simpleshot, try the Scout or Axiom. From Pocket Predator, try the Ranger or Topshot. If you're just starting out, there will be some awkward moments with any new frame. Any of these are very user friendly and if, for some reason you don't like them, you're not out much and someone will be willing to buy or trade it from you.

Good Luck!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha! Uke beat me to it!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You don't need to spend any more than $20 to $35 for something good . Sling shots as a hobby is very affordable . Polycarbonate and HDPE work vary well as a slingshot material . Don't rule out homemade natural forks also .


----------



## matt88 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you all for the great comments, I'll check them out and let you know what I find!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's some fine advise fellas!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

treefork said:


> You don't need to spend any more than $20 to $35 for something good . Sling shots as a hobby is very affordable . Polycarbonate and HDPE work vary well as a slingshot material . Don't rule out homemade natural forks also .


Couldn't agree more! Slingshots don't need to cost the earth, very affordable and with the quality of materials they will most likely last you many many years to come!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome. 
I hope you find something you like... but eventually you will like 'em all.

I have recently been shooting some natural fork frames and loving it! If you do go this way you can still get premade band sets. I keep a few in my pouch for just in case moments.

Good luck.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Definitely a relevant question.

Anything that is super cheap usually turns out to be junk, so it's worth spending a reasonable amount on a decent slingshot which is both reliable, fits in the hand ergonomically, fits inside almost any jeans pocket, and has a great set of flat bands and a quality pouch (unless of course you prefer tubes).

As others have suggested above, go for the very well designed SimpleShot "Axiom Ocularis" at US$ 30, which should comply with all your criteria.

https://simple-shot.com/axiom-ocularis/

SimpleShot (a company owned & run by Nathan Masters, a top notch slingshot shooter) also has a great variety of tutorial videos on YouTube that address the numerous issues we come across as slingshot shooters.

All the best.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You'll probably need something fairly adaptable. The Axiom Occularis Pebble Shooter recommends is an awesome starting point (its high on my lust list) - Also the Simple Shot Scout. I'd go for one of the Poly's though if you're more budget minded.

Pocket Predator's scorpion is also great but its flat-band specific out the box.

Also consider Wasp slingshots in the UK.

But as has been said - you don't need to spend much to get going.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The SimpleShot Scout is probably the easiest of all these excellent recommendations to learn with. Get one with FlipClips so that you don't have to learn how to tie bands the old fashioned way at the same time as learning to shoot.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I would put in a vote for the SS Scout as well. IMO it is the best starter's slingshot because it is very well made with safety in mind. It comes with Flipclips that make band changes a breeze and you can even use tubes if you want to. Furthermore, you can shoot it over the top or through the forks. And it is a symmetrical frame so you can try shooting in either hand, if you don't know yet which hand shooter you are. All that versatility along with quality, safe manufacture is why I would recommend it as the best option to experiment with and discover your preferences. There are other options but none are as easy, as unfiddly or as versatile.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The new alloy flip clips look like a great option on the Scout as well - I'd consider getting these as well if you go for this option.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> The new alloy flip clips look like a great option on the Scout as well - I'd consider getting these as well if you go for this option.


Hmm haven't seen these alloy clips yet!? I need to investigate I think haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

